# EQUIPMENT QUESTION



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

It depends on the cooler. There are a couple of coolers out there that have a lip so it just rests on the cross bars. Most don't, so you have to either use cam straps or a drop bag as a sling under them. I'd have the drop bag custom made for it if you go that way, but its kind of expensive and straps work great. NRS makes these that do a nice job if you go with straps...

https://www.nrs.com/product/12051/nrs-frame-adjustable-cooler-mounts









I sit on my cooler too and so far, I've just used a pair of loop straps under the cooler and another pair on top and it has worked fine. I know a lot of people are happy with those NRS mounts but I haven't had good cause to get them yet.

There are some days I wanna get a Prospector 103 cooler from Canyon Coolers since it has a lip and just sits on the frame. Its nice since you don't have to undo the straps every time you need to get into the cooler.


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't particularly care for setting it in a bag if it is also a seat as it can rotate around quite a bit. I use 1.5" cam straps and I don't see that as inferior to a drop bag unless you have concerns about all the weight concentrated on a small area. While I don't see it being too much of an issue on most of the rotomolded coolers I might be skeptical on a lot of the traditional lighter weight coolers. Also several folks, including Cascade, make a strap sling. This might be slightly less cumbersome than straps, especially if you are buying straps. But I figure most have enough straps that it seems a bit excessive.

The Pelican coolers can be anchored down with strap slots on the corners. This holds it rock solid and makes a great seat. As a bonus it remains anchored to the boat even when I take the top strap off to get something out. I think the Prospector mentioned above has the slots as well or at the very least it can rest on the rim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Try something like this and some loop straps


https://www.jjkeller.com/shop/Product/Corner-Protector?rrec=true


$20 or so and your good to go.


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Try something like this and some loop straps
> 
> 
> https://www.jjkeller.com/shop/Product/Corner-Protector?rrec=true
> ...



Yup - Way cheaper than the NRS ones. It still could rock a bit, but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

I just use nrs loop straps under it to hang. You can adjust up and down. Put straps over it if you really want to hold it in there tight or plan on doing any stunts. 

I modified my loop straps for this use. The cam was just far enough away from the loop that it wanted to be almost under the cooler. Had the mother in law put it in the sewing machine and make the cam right next to the loop. That way the adjustment is easier

Sure the cooler might move a little if you sit on it, but if the cross members it sits between are tight enough to it, it will only rotate a little. No biggy.

Start super cheap and work your way up if need be. No sense in spending a 100 bucks and then find you didn't need to.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*seat belt webbing*

15 ft of 2" nylon webbing and an hour sewing by hand and one can produce a cooler harness that locks the cooler in place. Old seat belts clasps with the release turned inwards (GM) makes a mighty nice bear proof lock as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a prospector 103 and have it sitting on frame, love it. Four 1 foot straps and done. I hope they build a 160-200 with the same design soon. have used the corners and just straps alone they all work, but the corners do help stabilize the cooler from rocking. Tried and hated putting a cooler in a hanging bag.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have a prospector 103 and have it sitting on frame, love it. Four 1 foot straps and done. I hope they build a 160-200 with the same design soon. have used the corners and just straps alone they all work, but the corners do help stabilize the cooler from rocking. Tried and hated putting a cooler in a hanging bag.


I ran into some guys that work for Canyon Cooler at Westwater and they said they were in the process of designing and producing a bigger prospector in that size range. I think they could be fairly succesful making a whole range including a 120ish size one and a 150ish size in addition to a very large one. I'm sure the straps work great, but it would be cool if they integrated a clamp in system of some sort as well.

I imagine they charge what they need to in order to make a profit and keep doing business, but it sure would make it hurt less if they were $100 less.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*When the coolers get big enough*



Electric-Mayhem said:


> I ran into some guys that work for Canyon Cooler at Westwater and they said they were in the process of designing and producing a bigger prospector in that size range. I think they could be fairly succesful making a whole range including a 120ish size one and a 150ish size in addition to a very large one. I'm sure the straps work great, but it would be cool if they integrated a clamp in system of some sort as well.
> 
> I imagine they charge what they need to in order to make a profit and keep doing business, but it sure would make it hurt less if they were $100 less.


 *
When the coolers get big enough, we won't need those commie cat tubes.
....Just a floating down the river on the residual buoyancy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

garystrome said:


> *
> When the coolers get big enough, we won't need those commie cat tubes.
> ....Just a floating down the river on the residual buoyancy.


Cracked me up with that one :lol: Thanks.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

*Please share a picture*



garystrome said:


> 15 ft of 2" nylon webbing and an hour sewing by hand and one can produce a cooler harness that locks the cooler in place. Old seat belts clasps with the release turned inwards (GM) makes a mighty nice bear proof lock as well.


Gary, would love to see your design ifn you don't mind. Seems like a good idea
Thanks


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

These are pretty cool too and are $14.95 vs. the NRS (which are also awesome) being a bit more expensive due to the hardware that is included. Happy Boating! 
Cooler Sling | Cascade River Gear


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Cascade River Gear said:


> These are pretty cool too and are $14.95 vs. the NRS (which are also awesome) being a bit more expensive due to the hardware that is included. Happy Boating!
> Cooler Sling | Cascade River Gear


Love your design, never noticed it before. I would add four of these.

https://www.jjkeller.com/shop/Product/Corner-Protector?rrec=true

A piece of plywood and load with a cooler, rocket boxes or anything I want off the floor.

Will order from you soon!


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*good value*

Appears to be good value there. Is this made in Idaho?  USA?
This could also be morphed into 3 dimensional containment


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love your design, never noticed it before. I would add four of these.
> 
> https://www.jjkeller.com/shop/Product/Corner-Protector?rrec=true
> 
> ...


Let us know when you are ready and we will get you taken care of! The small size is currently on backorder however we can get them in pretty quick! Happy New Year! ~ Renee


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

garystrome said:


> Appears to be good value there. Is this made in Idaho? USA?
> This could also be morphed into 3 dimensional containment


HAHA... just for you I almost put that they are MADE IN THE USA Gary  They are made in Oregon. Happy New Year ~ Renee


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Music to my Ears*



Cascade River Gear said:


> HAHA... just for you I almost put that they are MADE IN THE USA Gary  They are made in Oregon. Happy New Year ~ Renee


Music to my ears Renee. I'm now a fan of Cascade!
*
That being said, the new joke is, " How many Oregonians does it take to pump a tankfull of gas?"


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

garystrome said:


> Music to my ears Renee. I'm now a fan of Cascade!
> *
> That being said, the new joke is, " How many Oregonians does it take to pump a tankfull of gas?"


300 million.... 1 to the pump the gas, another to sit in the car watching them and the rest of the country minus New Jersey to laugh and wonder why this was ever a law in the first place and what the big deal is.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I made 3 slings out of seatbelt webbing from the outdoor store. Sewn loops on both ends. Measured with scrap webbing and pins for length, so cooler sits off the floor. Took my "pattern" down to a local upholsterer and he sewed it up for a 6pack. Disassemble cross members and slide loops on. Reassemble. 2 - 4 or 6ft loop straps over the top. This was for my single bay cooler frame. I use the NRS cooler mounts when rigging my large frame. I may add some corner protectors. Added a umbrella mount to the frame. Makes a great overnight paddle raft setup.


----------

